
Monolist: manage your Gmail (and everything else) - jakemmarsh
https://monolist.co/blog/product-updates/gmail/
======
jakemmarsh
Hi HN! We posted a couple of weeks ago about Inbox being shut down and our
hopes to build Monolist into a more powerful replacement. At the time we were
still building our Gmail integration, and so our original title was changed.
However, over 800 of you signed up to help us build that vision. We're happy
to now start delivering on our promise!

~~~
ethiclub
This is a wonderful implementation - Congrats.

Other features that could be great (long term):

\- Inter-entity relationships. If there is an email that comes through related
to an asana/todist item, can they be linked other than by tags? Nesting and
bundling of items would be great.

\- 'Projects' alongside tags, so that users can collect items into finite-time
groups

\- Export feature (to JSON or CSV)

\- Zapier integration

\- Reports, or integration with a reporting / sql / dashboard application such
as PowerBI

\- Integration with Google maps / embedding maps / location attributes on
entities

The above may be way beyond scope and not in line with your vision - However,
I believe the next 10 years will see a consolidation in B2C tools not unlike
B2B ERPs did to consolidate old micro services back in the day - Not to just
an 'inbox' but more of a larger scope 'entity relationship manager'. Therefore
users may want other entities represented and inter-related such as Areas (of
focus), Tasks, Events, Locations, Goals, Items etc. Monolist could be seen as
a step in this direction.

